# What is this called?



## Mikey7777 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello All I just joined this great site,Iam new to collecting vintage camera's. I got a box of vintage box camera's this piece was in it.
I have done research on this part I think it's a flash box the piece has no name on it.
If Iam wrong does anyone know what this piece is called?
Thank you


----------



## compur (Apr 23, 2021)

You need to post photos that show the whole thing but from what you have posted it appears to be a viewing hood for a rollfilm camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

A hood with a magnifying glass for focusing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 23, 2021)

That embossing ... M ... hmm, Mamiya ?


----------



## Nikon photographer (Apr 24, 2021)

It's a waist level finder focusing hood for a Mamiya C3 TLR


----------



## Douglas Brown (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks like a waist level finder.  Back in the day, I used one on a Rolieflex TLR.  Open the waist finder hood to see the focusing screen, flip a magnifier up for more detailed focusing, and I could even flip an exterior plate down to reveal "sport mode" and shoot that parallel instead of looking down.  Pretty cool for the TLR camera of the time.


----------

